
Show HN: Bitshift, a source code search-engine - sevko
http://bitshift.it/
======
lars_
Pretty neat concept, especially after things like Google Code shut down.
Reminds me of the recently surfaced
[https://searchcode.com/](https://searchcode.com/)

